# Welche SPS?



## maximb (22 Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe SPS-Forum Community,

ich habe vor einen Portolader mit Schrittmotoren zu bauen und suche nun nach einer geeigneten Steuerung. Die Steuerung muss dabei die 2 Achsen über Takt/Richtung ansteuern können (Schrittmotorkarten habe ich bereits, sie muss also nur eine bestimmte Frequenz erzeugen können) und am besten per Strukturierten Text programmierbar sein. Auch soll es für die Steuerung kleine Bedieneiheiten geben, damit man einige Punkte manuel mit dieser speichern kann.
Da der Funktionsumfang nicht sehr gross ist, wäre eine S7 wohl überdimensioniert, oder? Welche SPS bzw. welchen Hersteller könnte man mir bei diesem Projekt empfehlen? Steuerung + Bedienteil + Software sollten bis 1500€ kosten.
B&R scheint interessant zu sein, jedoch kostet die Softwarelizenz mehr als die gewünschte Steuerung und ich weiß nicht, ob es zu mehr solcher Projekte kommen wird, sodass die Anschaffung der Software wahrscheinlich nicht sinnvoll wäre.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Maxim


----------



## Kieler (22 Mai 2009)

Wenn es keine weitere Vorgaben gibt, würde ich wohl zur Zeit zu WAGO 841 tentieren. Diese bekommst Du als Starterkit (Software+Kabel+CPU +EA) für etwas unter 500€. Diese wird mit dem normalen Codesys 2.3 programmiert.
Besonders der Strukturierte Text ist hier gut zu programmieren. Suche einfach mal im Forum nach "841". Es gibt viele Beiträge dazu.


----------



## maximb (22 Mai 2009)

Die Wago 750-841 sieht ja sehr interessant aus. Danke!

Wo könnte man denn Bedienteile bekommen? Ich finde immer nur Touch Panels, bräuchte aber nur ein kleines Bedienteil mit einem kleinen LCD Display 4*20 Zeichen etwa und ein paar Knöpfen, welches man tragen kann. Soll man natürlich auch an die Wago 841 anschliessen können.


----------



## zotos (22 Mai 2009)

maximb schrieb:


> ...
> Wo könnte man denn Bedienteile bekommen? Ich finde immer nur Touch Panels, bräuchte aber nur ein kleines Bedienteil mit einem kleinen LCD Display 4*20 Zeichen etwa und ein paar Knöpfen, welches man tragen kann.
> ...



Wie immer kommt es darauf an was man genau haben will. Eine Möglichkeit wäre ein LCD Display zu verwenden das man direkt an eine RS232 anschließen kann (gibt es bei Reichelt, Conrad und Co.). Die Tasten würde ich dann über digitale Eingänge an der Wago anschließen. Die WAGO 750-841 bietet eine Serielle Schnittstelle auch wenn man dazu noch einen simplen TTL-Pegelwandler braucht (z.B. das Wago Programierkabel). Alles in allem eine Bastellei kann aber recht günstig sein.

Bei umfangreicheren HMIs mit Tasten usw. könnte es via Modbus klappen aber ich glaube kaum das man da preislich günstiger fährt als mit der nächsten Lösung.

Ein Thinclient mit browser und Java eventuell auf Linux basis. Hier ist dank der integrierten WebVisu der WAGO der Aufwand sehr klein.

Nun noch eine Lösungen ohne die WAGO aber mit CoDeSys: www.sabo.de oder Moeller MFD4.


----------



## JesperMP (22 Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Ich verwende nicht selber Beckhoff, aber es fällt mir ein das es passt an Deiner Projekt.

Programmierung in ST = OK.
Hardware Preis = OK.
Software Preis = OK (es gibt ein kostenfreies vollwertiges Demo).

Es sind sogenannte Schrittmotorklemmen angekündigt, aber erst ab 2. Quartal. Die sollen bestimt günstiger als ein separaten steuerung sein, also wenn Du bis dann warten kannst.
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/ethercat/el7031.htm
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/ethercat/el7041.htm

Es gibt auch ein einfaches HMI software das auf der "SPS" lauft
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/twincat/twincat_plc_hmi.htm

Du brauchst dafür ein CX1010 mit Windows XP embedded, Twincat SPS und HMI installiert, und DVI+USB Schnittstellen.
Ich _glaube_ das es kostet ungefähr 1500 €.

Ich habe selber keine Erfahrungen mit Twincat, aber bin interessiert davon. In besonders wie der onboard HMI funktioniert.


----------



## maximb (23 Mai 2009)

Danke auch euch beiden!
Habe Firmen wie Rose gefunden, die genau sowas herstellen. Aber ich weiß noch nichts über den Preis, ansonsten werde ich wohl zotos Rat befolgen, und das Handbediengerät einfach selbst basteln. Macht ja auch viel mehr Spaß.
TwinCAT wollte ich eigentlich nicht nehmen, da es auch überdimensioniert wäre...und ich glaube alleine die TwinCAT Lizenz würde den preislichen Rahmen sprengen.

Denkt ihr, man könnte über die Wago zwei parallel, aber nicht synchron laufende Takte mit einer Frequenz von je ca. 3-4 kHz erzeugen? Die 5V Digital Ausgangsklemme schafft ja theoretisch bis zu 5 kHz, aber packt das auch die SPS? Oder braucht man dafür andere Module? Die Steppercontroller möchte ich nicht nehmen, da ich mit unseren jetzigen von Nanotec sehr zufrieden bin.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Maxim


----------



## zotos (23 Mai 2009)

Ich befürchte Du brauchst zwei 750-670 Klemmen.


----------



## UniMog (23 Mai 2009)

S7-200 kann 2 Achsen mit kleiner CPU zB. CPU221 oder CPU222.(ab 159€)
Displays (ab 99€) kein Problem alles was Siemens hat und andere.
Software (299€) sehr billig.
Strukturierten Text Nein..... oder mit alter Software von Deltalogic ProSys dann ja.
Die Schnittstelle der S7-200 kann man super vergewaltigen usw.

Billiger geht glaube ich nicht mehr..........
Du kannst aber auch Windows XP embedded, Twincat SPS usw. für den Kinderkram nehmen..... 

gruß


----------



## maximb (24 Mai 2009)

Für die S7-200 bräuchte ich aber im Endeffekt ja auch ähnliche Taktgeber wie bei der Wago, oder? Dann kommt es ja preislich auf das selbe hinaus wenn ich das Starterkit von Wago nehme. Und habe auch gleich ST dabei.
Und das Web-Interface hört sich auch sehr interessant an. Werde mich also sehr wahrscheinlich für die Wago entscheiden, da sie mit allem drum und dran für mich ca. 900€ kosten würde. Nur beim Bediengerät müsste ich mal gucken, aber da habe ich auch schon viele Firmen gefunden die individuelle Folientastaturen und Gehäuse anbieten.

Danke euch allen, hat mir sehr geholfen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Maxim


----------



## UniMog (24 Mai 2009)

Taktgeber wie Wago ????

Keine Ahnung was du damit meinst..... kenne aber auch mich mit Wago nicht gut aus..... 
Schrittmotorkarten hast du doch schon oder ???????
ich weiß nur das jede S7-200 CPU 2 Achsen (Schrittmot.Takt +Richtung) steuern kann und das klappt super.
In der Software ist sogar ein *Positionier*-*Assistenten* für PTO/PWM
also wirklich easy...


gruß


----------



## maximb (25 Mai 2009)

> Taktgeber wie Wago ????
> 
> Keine Ahnung was du damit meinst.....



Meine damit ein eigenes Modul, dem die Wago einfach sagt sie soll einen bestimmten Takt ausgeben, sodass sie sich selbst nicht mehr darum kümmern muss.

Und noch was zu CoDeSys...
10000€ für Runtime Development Packages? Ist es für die SPS Hersteller oder muss ich diese Summe zahlen, bevor ich die Wago überhaupt programmieren kann?
Ist es richtig, dass dann weiterhin eine Laufzeitlizenz auf mich zukommt, für die ich ebenfalls zahlen muss, obwohl beim Starterkit doch schon eine 370€ teuere Entwicklungsumgebung dabei ist? Wie hoch wären die Kosten für solch eine Lizenz im Jahr für eine Wago SPS?


----------



## Kieler (25 Mai 2009)

maximb schrieb:


> Und noch was zu CoDeSys...
> 10000€ für Runtime Development Packages? Ist es für die SPS Hersteller oder muss ich diese Summe zahlen, bevor ich die Wago überhaupt programmieren kann?
> Ist es richtig, dass dann weiterhin eine Laufzeitlizenz auf mich zukommt, für die ich ebenfalls zahlen muss, obwohl beim Starterkit doch schon eine 370€ teuere Entwicklungsumgebung dabei ist? Wie hoch wären die Kosten für solch eine Lizenz im Jahr für eine Wago SPS?



Du benötigst nur die Kosten für das Startekit. Zumindest bei den ersten Versuchen. Die anderen Kosten muss in diesem Fall Wago tragen.


----------



## maximb (25 Mai 2009)

Gut, danke für die Info. Ich habe schon einen Schrecken bekommen...
Was heisst bei den ersten Versuchen? Ab wann werden Lizenzgebühren denn fällig?


----------



## Kieler (25 Mai 2009)

Schon beim schreiben, war mir klar das ich mich nicht super klar ausgedrückt habe. Softwarekosten hast Du außer dem Starterkit keine mehr. Aber bei dem nächsten Projekt muss natürlich neue Hardware gekauft werden.


----------



## Werner29 (25 Mai 2009)

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: alle Kosten auf der CoDeSys-Homepage betreffen ausschliesslich den *Hersteller der Hardware*!


----------



## UniMog (25 Mai 2009)

Nein eigenes Modul (Taktgeber) brauchst Du bei 2 Achsen nicht.
Erst ab 3,4,5 usw gibt es auch bei Siemens zusätzlich Hardware.


----------



## Grubba (25 Mai 2009)

Würde auch die Wago nehmen. Als Display könntest Du z.B. ein Touchpanel der Fa. Exor nehmen (z.B. ev035). Kostet ca 400€ und kann ohne weitere Treiber oder Anpassungen über Ethernet-Modbus an die Wago angeklemmt werden. Allerdings ist die Software dazu aber nicht umsonst. Aber selbst mit diese Software würdest Du wohl noch unter 1500€ liegen.

Mit der Wago und den Stepperklemmen kann man dann aber schon ne ganze Menge machen. Habe hier auf dem Schreibtisch schon mal rumgespielt, es lässt sich sogar ein (mehr oder weniger) genaue Bahnsteuerung programmieren. Ausserdem sind für die Stepperklemmen schon sämtliche Grundfunktionsbausteine fertig vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Oerw (25 Mai 2009)

Alternativ wäre auch die Kleinsteuerung von Phoenix ILC130

Da ist ein Webserver mitdrauf für die Visu, kannst du mit einem normalen Laptop anzeigen lassen. 

Ebenso gibt es einfache Scheiben die ein Frq ausgeben für den Schrittmotor mit Vorgabe zur Anzahl der Schritte, allerdings eine vernünftige Rampe kann man damit schlecht erstellen (wenn du diese überhaupt benötigst)

Programmieren über PCWORX (kosten) oder PCWORX EXPRESS (kostenlos), allerdings im Umfang eingeschränkt


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2009)

Um das "mobile" Panel würde ich mir im Moment mal nicht solche Sorgen machen. Egal ob Du nun zur WAGO (was auch mein Favorit wäre) oder zur Phoenix Steuerung greifst ist eine Webvisu im Paket mit dabei. [edit] Was ich damit sagen wollte: Wenn Du erstmal ein Panel mit Grafig dran hast willst Du sicher kein 4x20 Zeichen Display dran haben. Es gibt einige Hersteller (z.B. VISAM) die speziell WAGO getestete Panel im Angebot haben. [/edit]

Ethernet sollte eine moderne Steuerung auf jedenfall mit dabei haben Siemens ist ja mit den S7-200-Nachfolger (S7-1200) wohl auch endlich auf diesem Weg.

Zu CoDeSys und WAGO: Ich hatte bereits eine neuere CoDeSys Version auf meinem Rechner und als ich die Software aus dem WAGO-Starterpaket installiert habe, hat diese das erkannt und nur die WAGO Targets, Libs usw. hinzugefügt. Registriere Dich doch mal bei 3s und lade Dir CoDeSys runter dann kannst Du schon mal testen ob Dir das System zusagt. Die fehlende Simulationsmöglichkeit ist ein großes Manko bei der S7-200 Reihe oder ist da mitlerweile eine Simulation dabei?


----------



## UniMog (25 Mai 2009)

Maximb.........

geht es hier um günstig weil....... privat oder oder oder ??????

gruß


----------



## maximb (25 Mai 2009)

> allerdings eine vernünftige Rampe kann man damit schlecht erstellen (wenn du diese überhaupt benötigst)



Rampe wäre schon wichtig, da hohe Drehzahlen erreicht werden sollen.

Die Wago ist mir auch sehr sympatisch und deswegen wird sie wohl auch die erste Wahl sein. Für das Bediengerät habe ich nun viele Firmen gefunden, die Folientastaturen herstellen mit den jeweiligen Gehäusen dazu. Das ist günstig und genau das was ich brauche, nämlich für den Fall, dass Arbeiter mal einen Punkt nachteachen müssen.



> geht es hier um günstig weil....... privat oder oder oder ??????



Weil ...
1. wir Zulieferer in der Automobilindustrie sind und es auch uns ganz gut getroffen hat
2. die Aufgabe mit unserem jetzigen Lader ebenfalls realisierbar wäre (Kuka Roboter) und es nur der Taktzeit dient
3. die SPS nur einen kleinen Lader mit Verfahrwegen von 700x300 mm steuern soll, da der Rest ebenfalls von unserem Roboter erledigt wird
Ich kenne mich auf diesem Gebiet noch relativ wenig aus, doch ich denke, dass dafür eine Low-Cost Lösung ausreicht. Bei der Siemens fehlt mir der strukturierte Text.

Aber die Wago passt da schon ganz gut. Danke für euere Tipps und Ratschläge!


----------



## Sebo (22 Juni 2009)

Grubba schrieb:


> Würde auch die Wago nehmen. Als Display könntest Du z.B. ein Touchpanel der Fa. Exor nehmen (z.B. ev035). Kostet ca 400€ und kann ohne weitere Treiber oder Anpassungen über Ethernet-Modbus an die Wago angeklemmt werden. Allerdings ist die Software dazu aber nicht umsonst. Aber selbst mit diese Software würdest Du wohl noch unter 1500€ liegen.
> 
> Mit der Wago und den Stepperklemmen kann man dann aber schon ne ganze Menge machen. Habe hier auf dem Schreibtisch schon mal rumgespielt, es lässt sich sogar ein (mehr oder weniger) genaue Bahnsteuerung programmieren. Ausserdem sind für die Stepperklemmen schon sämtliche Grundfunktionsbausteine fertig vorprogrammiert.


 
Bei der eV Serie (effective View) ist die Software kostenfrei mit dabei. Der eVDesigner kostet soweit ich weiß keinen Cent, anders bei dem Designer 6.
Alternativ kannst Du sicherlich auch die neue eTOP300 Serie von EXOR nehmen, die hat ebenfalls Ethernet und ist momentan günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## sayonaraSiemens (7 Juli 2009)

Hi,

schaumal bei Mitsubishi.
Auch die kleinste FX1S10MT-DSS (134Euro) kann mit strukturiertem Text programmiert werden (leider sehr bergrenzt) und kann 2 Achsen kontrollieren. 
Ich wuerde dir eher eine FX3G fuer viel strukturierten Text empfehlen (bis zu 32k Schritteprogramspeicher!)
Dazu ein kleines multisprachen GT1020 (199Euro) und Du bist bei der H/W fuer 333Euro dabei. Falls Du auf strukturierten Text verzichten kannst, bekommst Du auch eine gratis S/W fuer bis zu 1000 Programmschritte ;-) Ansonsten sind nochmal 300Euro fuer den GX IEC Developer und 250 Euro fuer den GT Designer dabei. 

Kann (fast) alles.


----------



## mds (17 Juli 2009)

*Sps*

Vielleicht wäre auch ein [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]Sabo TKS.707.12 für dich interessant?
Für 599 € würd es als Paket jedenfalls nicht das Budjet sprengen.

Gruß MdS
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## bugatti66 (20 Juli 2009)

*OMRON Starterpaket*

OMRON Startpaket, bis September limitiert.
siehe:
http://industrial.omron.de/de/news/product_news/NQ_Sales_Action.html?page=1
399,- Euro , alles drin:
Steuerung, Bediengerät, Netzteil, Software, Kabel
und ST kann sie in FBs, 2 Puls-Ein/Ausgänge (100kHz) und Rampen als eingebaute Funktionen: Befehle ACC, PLS2,usw.

www.omron.de

und auch für Support:
www.myomron.com Alle Artikel automatisch übersetzbar.


----------



## bugatti66 (9 August 2009)

Vielleicht ist das ja was für euch?


----------



## michealjarry (11 August 2009)

Auch soll es für die Steuerung kleine Bedieneiheiten geben, damit man einige Punkte manuel mit dieser speichern kann.Da der Funktionsumfang nicht sehr gross ist, wäre eine S7 wohl überdimensioniert, oder? Welche SPS bzw. welchen Hersteller könnte man mir bei diesem Projekt empfehlen? Steuerung + Bedienteil + Software sollten bis 1500€ kosten.


----------



## Oerw (11 August 2009)

Hallo Michael

ich würde eine ILC130TH von PhoenixContact nutzen, hat einige Onboardsignale, einen Webserver und ist mit PCWORX EXPRESS programmierbar. Je nach Anwendung würden dann weitere Ein/Aussignale kommen. Als Visu würde sich dann der Webserver anbieten. Dann kannst du mit jedem normalen Internetbrowser (mit Java) darauf zugreifen, alternativ einen Webpanel

die Preise glaube ich sind
ILC130ETH glaube 249,- Liste
Webpanel WP04 4" Display 399,- Liste


----------



## bugatti66 (5 Oktober 2009)

bugatti66 schrieb:


> OMRON Startpaket
> siehe:
> http://industrial.omron.de/de/news/product_news/NQ_Sales_Action.html?page=1
> 399,- Euro , alles drin:
> ...


 
Angebot verlängert bis Ende Dezember.


----------



## SPS_programmierer (21 November 2009)

Bezüglich B&R:

AutomationStudio kann 30 Tage uneingeschränkt verwendet/getestet werden.
(Direkter Download der aktuellen Version auf deren Homepage unter Service-Produktbezogene Downloads - AutomationSoftware)

Weiteres gibt es günstige Maintenance Lizenzen.
Da kannst du dann  bestehende Projekte warten etc.
Vorteil ist auch, dass keine Laufzeitkosten entstehen, nur bei Umstieg auf eine neue versionsfamilie ist ein "Updatevertrag" notwendig.
Alle anderen Updates (Bugfixes, Unterstützung für neue Module etc) sind kostenlos.. und direkt im AutomationStudio (ab V2.7 bzw. 3.0) unter tools-upgrades verfügbar.

Tja und für Takt/Richtung gibts da Zbsp X20DS1119 Module,
kannst dann wie oben erwähnt hinter einen CAN Buscontroller setzen.

hoffe ich konnte alle Klarheiten beseitigen


----------

